# What does your Chapter 21 Section 8 home look like?



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Jun 21, 2015)

My wife and I have recently become far more convicted by this section. I was wondering what your homes look like regarding this brief but concise section. 

How do you prepare for Sabbath rest? How do you fill your time? 
Etc...


----------



## Andres (Jun 21, 2015)

We leave the house around 8:15am for church. We have an hour drive and then Sabbath school at 9:30. Morning worship at 10:45. After that, lunch and fellowship at the church building (everyone brings food to share) until afternoon service, which begins at 2:00pm. After afternoon worship, more fellowship time until Psalm-singing practice which begins around 3:45-4:00pm. After Psalm practice, we hang out at church until everyone ends up leaving. We've had families stay until after 7:00pm before just talking about the sermons, theology, and just about anything else you can think of. Today most of us left about 5:45pm. Hour drive back home for us and now I'm reading here on the Puritanboard while I eat dinner. I'll read some more after this and then we'll have family worship before bed. We usually turn in early due to the long day. The Sabbath is truly a delight!


----------



## kodos (Jun 22, 2015)

Since Andrew and I live about 15 minutes apart, and go to the same church - our Lord's Day is strikingly similar 

I really enjoy the "holy resting" of the Sabbath Day. Yesterday after church, we got home and spent a nice quiet evening as a family, eating dinner together, discussing the two sermons, discussing our Sabbath School hour, and Communicant Members class (for the older children). Lots and lots of good discussion, and fellowship with the family.

Afterward, my wife and I got to spend time with each other. I got a chance to catch up on the PB, read a little bit, and then off to bed early. I enjoy being able to get a decent night's sleep on the Sabbath Day because the other 6 days are jammed full with my consulting work, which means that I don't get to bed at a decent hour!


----------

